
Microreboot – A Technique for Cheap Recovery (2004) [pdf] - vezzy-fnord
https://www.usenix.org/legacy/event/osdi04/tech/full_papers/candea/candea.pdf
======
paulannesley
I like the csh/bash brace expansion for the byline email addresses:

> {candea,skawamo,fjk,gregjf,fox}@cs.stanford.edu

~~~
moyix
Pretty common in CS papers. It sure beats fighting LaTeX trying to get N
different author blocks to show up properly.

